# Tite Group



## Blackhawk (May 6, 2006)

Looking for information on using TiteGroup in 45 ACP, 38 Spcl and 357 Mag loads. Anyone have ideas?


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

38 http://www.hodgdon.com/data/pistol/38spec.php
357 http://www.hodgdon.com/data/pistol/357mag.php
45ACP http://www.hodgdon.com/data/pistol/45acp.php


----------



## gwalchmai (May 10, 2006)

You'll need to experiment to find what your guns like best, of course. I've been using TG for a while now and I like the following:

.45ACP:

200gr LSWC: 4.5-5.0gr (I use 5.0 mostly)
230gr FMJ: 4.5gr

.38SPL: 

148gr HBWC: 2.4 - 3.0 (I like 2.8 )
158gr LSWC: 3.0

.357MAG:

158gr LSWC: 4.5gr


----------

